# gauge trouble



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

hey all i know i sound like a wicked newbie, cause i am, but im having some trouble with some of the digitall gauges. The tach works fine as does the oil press., temp and battery. The speedo doesnt work, nor does the acceleration gauge. i havent really looked at anything being that i dont know much about digital gauges. could this be an easy drivewawy fix or should i get it professionally done, thanks again for the help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85300NA]hey all i know i sound like a wicked newbie, cause i am, but im having some trouble with some of the digitall gauges. The tach works fine as does the oil press., temp and battery. The speedo doesnt work, nor does the acceleration gauge. i havent really looked at anything being that i dont know much about digital gauges. could this be an easy drivewawy fix or should i get it professionally done, thanks again for the help[/QUOTE]

Have you checked the speedometer cable? That is your most likely culperate


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Does it read 0 mph , or not anything at all. Might be a fuse. And my accel/G meter never worked anyway , which is why both in-dash guages got replaced with Autometers.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Check your connections there is a good chance they are corroded.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

where should you check the connections at? Are you talking about the speedometer cable and the pinion gear or the connections at the back of the digital dash because I have the same problem but I have a GPS so it tells you speed also


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> where should you check the connections at? Are you talking about the speedometer cable and the pinion gear or the connections at the back of the digital dash because I have the same problem but I have a GPS so it tells you speed also



My speedo is reading 0, so it probably isnt a fuse, ill hafta check the cable hopefully that is the problem.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The connectors for the digital dash.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn so I gotta take off the fuggin steering wheel don't I


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> damn so I gotta take off the fuggin steering wheel don't I


seems to be a common problem hopefully its an easy fix cause it would be good to know how fast im goin


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

might be your voltage regulator


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Adrian said:


> might be your voltage regulator


That would affect the whole system , not just a guage or 2. The ECU would likely not work properly , nor would the entire dash. Any electrical anomolys would be very noticable in cars with the digital dashs


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That would affect the whole system , not just a guage or 2. The ECU would likely not work properly , nor would the entire dash. Any electrical anomolys would be very noticable in cars with the digital dashs


Very true and I am sure the engine would run a little wierd


----------



## SpidE-R (Jul 13, 2004)

i'm having the same problem after i swap a jdm sr20 into my se-r.. my speedometer isn't working but other gauges do.. also mileage don't roll.. i tried to figure out what's causing this problem and took it to a shop, they said it's a gauge head that is fucked.. they are fixing it right now, i hopefully it will solve the problem..


----------



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

SpidE-R said:


> i'm having the same problem after i swap a jdm sr20 into my se-r.. my speedometer isn't working but other gauges do.. also mileage don't roll.. i tried to figure out what's causing this problem and took it to a shop, they said it's a gauge head that is fucked.. they are fixing it right now, i hopefully it will solve the problem..



Hey lil bro,
Simple point, S-er sucks! hahaha


----------

